# Red Hot Spring Break Fishing Continues



## Capt LG Boyd (Apr 3, 2015)

Fishing at the Jettys this week remains red hot for sheepshead, drum and a few reds. Trout fishing has been a little slower but I expect it to pick up this next week.

Looks like the weathers finally starting to warm up. Iâ€™ve got an opening for Sunday and a few Into next week. Give me a call and letâ€™s get out and do some fishing!!

Like and share us on Facebook @ Quality Fishing Guides to stay up to date on what weâ€™re catching.

You can also follow us on Instagram @ Capt LG Boyd.

*** If sending a text message please send it to: 
281-924-5588.

Or call:
409-770-3567

www.qualityfishingguides.com

Email @ [email protected]














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt LG Boyd (Apr 3, 2015)

Capt LG Boyd said:


> Fishing at the Jettys this week remains red hot for sheepshead, drum and a few reds. Trout fishing has been a little slower but I expect it to pick up this next week.
> 
> Looks like the weathers finally starting to warm up. Iâ€™ve got an opening for Sunday and a few Into next week. Give me a call and letâ€™s get out and do some fishing!!
> 
> ...


Another good trip.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

